# What brand of arrows??



## boomer650 (Oct 21, 2007)

what brand of arrows do you shoot with? Not sure what brand? For hunting and target? and combination for 27"/ 60-65 lbs? And lenght of arrows also?


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Easton.....only Easton.:cheers:

Check out the section here on AT about arrows and you'll get plenty of opinions.:darkbeer:


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Iron Mike said:


> Easton.....only Easton.:cheers:
> 
> Check out the section here on AT about arrows and you'll get plenty of opinions.:darkbeer:


I have to agree with Mike, there are alot of great options with Easton, they have been around a long long time and have alot of great choices


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

*Brand of Arrow?*

I have been shooting Gold Tip for the past 2 yrs (x-cutters & 22 series) for 3D an extremly tough arrow that allows you to taylor it to your liking.

The pin nocks are deadly accururate and the other fellas don't want to hit them...... they might be looking at a 5,

You can thread weights in the back on the tip to adjust your FOC

shoot straight


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Easton and Carbon Force...have never had any problems with 'em...Carbon Force arrows are tough as nails...


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

I've been pretty happy with my Carbon Express...

3D Maxima Select for 3D, and the CX300 with 2" quickspins for hunting.

But then pretty much all the companies make good arrows, rule of thumb is you get what you pay for. Everyone will have their favorite, and 10 reasons why the others aren't any good. Same thing with the whole Hoyt/Mathews/Bowtech/Martin/PSE/Darton/Alpine/Ad Nauseum debates about the best bow.

Try a few, use what you like, and get the best you can afford. Just my .02.

cheers and good shooting. TC


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

lets see, I have shot easton, CX, goldtip, Vapers, PSE, and I am now shooting VIctory.

TC we all know that Dartons are the best bow:tongue:

Reed


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Is Darton still making bows?? Huh...........:wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

You'll get as many varied responses to this question as there are arrow brands on the market 

Of all the brands, and models, I've tried to date, Carbon Express Maximas are by far my favourite all around arrow. Durable, light, and the closest carbon arrow to spec (weight and straightness) that I've ever seen.


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

There are tons of good ones. I have used easton and carbond express but I like the CX's more. First of all I pick out what I want from my arrow then i find the brand that matches.

If you want an arrow to spine perfect for your set-up and weigh 450 grains you cannot just pick the brand you like you need to find one that will match what you want. 

My next arrows probably wont be CX maximas only cause there too light


----------



## boomer650 (Oct 21, 2007)

i will use it for hunting and was thinking of punting a 100 grain broad head for hunting?? and about a 400 arrow size?? does that help.....anyone???


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

Victory VForce 400. I like the V3's as they shoot real accurate for me and I can live without the additional cost of the V1's for the loss in 'perfect' straightness so to speak. I find the V3's are all dead on for weight consistence.


----------

